# Independent finance research centre launched to boost Australia’s finance sector



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

There are high hopes that more financial sector jobs could be created in Australia as part of a plan to turn the country into a world leading financial centre, a hub in the Asia Pacific region. The launch of the Financial Markets Research Centre (FMRC) at the Australian Stock Exchange (ASX) in Sydney aims to [...]

Click to read the full news article: Independent finance research centre launched to boost Australia's finance sector...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

